# Photo tent sale on eBay - May not last long!



## pianomanpj (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, gang...

   I just noticed that there is a sale (one of their Daily Deals) on eBay for Deluxe Table Top Photo Studio for $34.99 with free shipping. That's 50% off their normal price. I don't think this sale will last long. I've never worked with this before, so I can't vouch for it. Just thought I'd throw it out there! :biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Photo-Studio-Light-Box-Kit/370469999638?_trksid=p1468660.m2000036


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2011)

pianomanpj said:


> Hey, gang...
> 
> I just noticed that there is a sale (one of their Daily Deals) on eBay for Deluxe Table Top Photo Studio for $34.99 with free shipping. That's 50% off their normal price. I don't think this sale will last long. I've never worked with this before, so I can't vouch for it. Just thought I'd throw it out there! :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Photo-Studio-Light-Box-Kit/370469999638?_trksid=p1468660.m2000036


 

There are better ones on ebay for aound the same price. I do not see much detail on the size the lamps used and remember it is tabletop.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 3, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, gang...
> ...


 
Thanks for weighing in, John. Having never used this one, I don't know how good it is. I figured I'd just post it quickly since these things don't usually last long. If you don't think it's any good, than by all means, don't buy it!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought one very simular, if not the same. The lights are weak. You also have to get a better background. There is no light for the top of the booth either.  This one does have the backgrounds and a tripod, I just wasn't that impressed with mine.


----------



## michelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a recommendation on a good one?


----------



## moyehow (Jan 3, 2011)

tbroye said:


> I bought one very simular, if not the same. The lights are weak. You also have to get a better background. There is no light for the top of the booth either.  This one does have the backgrounds and a tripod, I just wasn't that impressed with mine.



same here.  Bulp blew after only being used a couple of time.  Lights are weak and get hot very fast.  probably better ones out there.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2011)

Before you buy one there are many ways to make a cheap version of your own. You can buy clip on lights from Home Depopt and get the daylight bulbs there also. If that is an option. I think there is a tutorial in the library or just google photo tents and a ton of hits come up and also videos. Just a suggestion.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 4, 2011)

I have one that is the same or similar. I don't use the lights any longer, they ended up turning yellow. I switched to daylight CFL and get much better pics. In fact so much better I need to retake all my pics for my website.


----------



## manatee (Jan 4, 2011)

Same one on Amazon for $32.81 no tax and free shipping if you are a Prime member.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 6, 2011)

*DIY photo tent*

I found this article on making a DIY photo tent from PVC and lights from Home Depot / Lowes. I like the idea of the PVC framework instead of cardboard (which most of the google hits listed). I'm thinking of making one. 

What's everyone's thoughts? 
Are there any similar/better articles that I haven't found yet?

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 6, 2011)

I have this same one or a very close clone.  I am like several others and do not us the lights.  I purchased three flexible shaft desk lamps on sale at Walmart for the lights giving me one for the top.  I have also installed a gray gradient background in it.  The booth with these upgrades does a pretty decent job but as someone else posted you could DIY a similar booth probably cheaper.

Edit: Sorry, I actually bought four lights, I also use one for a spot shining into the front of the booth, I forgot about it.


----------



## gallianp (Jan 6, 2011)

76winger said:


> I found this article on making a DIY photo tent from PVC and lights from Home Depot / Lowes. I like the idea of the PVC framework instead of cardboard (which most of the google hits listed). I'm thinking of making one.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts?
> Are there any similar/better articles that I haven't found yet?
> ...



This is a really good link for info!!

Thanks


----------



## hasha2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Instructables.com*

I say no more...:biggrin:

http://www.instructables.com/pages/...7v5m6t&cof=FORID:11&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=light+box


----------

